# Combo de guitarra profesional



## gevv (Ago 8, 2017)

Hola,

Amplificador, preamplificador, PCB, esquema


----------



## zorrux (Ago 18, 2017)

Hace un tiempo  Daniel Morales ,conocido archivero del foro subio este Amplificador y me fascino.
Una y otra cosa paso y lo olvide por completo.
Ahora verlo de nuevo, han echo volver las ganas de  realizarlo.
Puedo conseguir  creo todas las piezas electronicas ,lo que si tengo dificultades es con con los conectores de 1/4 estereo ,voy a tratar de conseguirlos o se podrian usar asi mono?

Otra duda ,segun he visto el esquema si conecto auriculares a la salida line solo escucharia un lado ¿haria una pequeña modificacion para escuchar en ambos lados?

Una mas : Send y return ¿deben ir por  cables  separados o se podria usar un solo cable stereo?

Gracias.


----------



## zorrux (Ago 22, 2017)

Aca la segunda parte del amplificador ,con el mecanizado y las plantillas de impresion


----------



## gevv (Feb 17, 2018)

Hola,

Combo-2 tda1562q amplificadores, portátil, carga de la batería, preamplificadores


----------



## zorrux (Mar 15, 2020)

Despues de mucho ,demasiado tiempo recien me anime a empezar con este magnifico previo de guitarra.Van a tener que tenerme mucha paciencia.
Primero empezar con lo mas facil y sencillo la placa de accesorios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2020)

😜 

 A medir con tester la continuidad de los caminos largos y que estén aislados de masa-tierra


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 😜
> 
> A medir con tester la continuidad de los caminos largos y que estén aislados de masa-tierra


Seeeep....demasiado plano de masa (innecesario diría yo) con muy poco clearance para los tracks y menos aun para los pads.
Hay que revisar con mucho cuidado por que pueden haber "pelos de cobre" casi invisibles haciendo corto...


----------



## zorrux (Mar 16, 2020)

Claro que si amigos,ya paso el examen visual (con lupa) y electrico,todo ok.


----------



## zorrux (Sep 17, 2020)

Sigo con éste proyecto, acá ya montados los conectores y por fin me animé a hacer el pcb, tenia miedo que no me saliera, generalmente me salen cortadas algunas pistas o se emplastan, se pegan unas con otras y acá hay pistas muy delgadas y próximas pero , oh maravilla, el resultado es magnífico, apenas una pista cortada , el resto todo correcto.
En la noche ya va al percloruro y mañana las perforaciones.

Despues del percloruro algunas pistas se han adelgazado/cortado (parece) pero nada que no se pueda solucionar.


----------



## zorrux (Oct 4, 2020)

Sigo con el proyecto,todos los componentes soldados,antes de probarlo debo hacer una fuente de +-7.5 v .


----------



## zorrux (Nov 4, 2020)

Parte de victoria.
Hoy lo probe ,por fin y todo ok ,algunos sustos  pero es funcional.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2020)

zorrux dijo:


> Parte de victoria.
> Hoy lo probe ,por fin y todo ok ,algunos sustos  pero es funcional.


----------



## zorrux (Ene 24, 2021)

Ahora que ya tengo las tripas electronicas,me enfoco a la caja donde montarla.
Pasando por tiendas de guitarras y amplis vi y me encantaron los Marshall,negro y dorado.
Pensando y me encuentro con este PDF,con instrucciones para clonar uno.
Asi que voy a unir ambos proyectos a ver que sale.


----------



## fede409 (Ago 9, 2021)

zorrux dijo:


> Ahora que ya tengo las tripas electronicas,me enfoco a la caja donde montarla.
> Pasando por tiendas de guitarras y amplis vi y me encantaron los Marshall,negro y dorado.
> Pensando y me encuentro con este PDF,con instrucciones para clonar uno.
> Asi que voy a unir ambos proyectos a ver que sale.


Hola estimado Zorrux!!!! qué tal el proyecto? Estoy por construirlo. Algun comentario respecto al sonido? Alguna recomendación?


----------



## zorrux (Ago 9, 2021)

Hola amigo,lamentablemente no ha habido avances.
He estado con otros proyectos fuera de la electronica.
Lo unico nuevo es que ya decidi ,voy a hacerlo en 2 unidades separadas,una caja para controles y otra para el parlante


----------



## zorrux (Ago 7, 2022)

Así está actualmente.
Transformador, fuentes de 25+25 , 7+7 y 12 V en su lugar, al igual que amplificador TDA7294 en puente y ventilador.


----------

